# New Game-Caption this!



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

I don’t know why this made laugh so hard for so long. It just did. Please reply with your caption to these pictures:















1. I thought YOU were going to let Marc down!
2. Sailor’s high. 
3. Is that lightning I see over there?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

"That damn sea gull!!"


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We hoisted a junior sailor up to straighten out our windex marker vanes. He got to the top of the mast and shouted: "I think I can see my house from here!"


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

We've been trying to reach you about your extended car warranty


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

When you said 'up' is this what you had in mind. 

I assume that he is waving a fond finger of farewell to the passing deep vee powerboat.


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

sheesh, you bring near beer just once.....


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

You can't come down until you call the proper timing of those puffs!


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

SV Siren said:


>


KICK HARDER


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

SV Siren said:


>


Captain, the Jordan series drogue has been deployed.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Jeff_H said:


> Captain, the Jordan series drogue has been deployed.


DQ’d for use of auxiliary power


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

SV Siren said:


>


DQ’d for use of Auxiliary Power


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

51 ft above water line


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

1 beer please!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hope having a second photo doesn't confuse it all.... But it's just too good 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

I don’t think it’ll buff out


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

"Nurse! Sidecutters!"


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I knew I should have gotten that Tetanus shot!


----------

